# What specialty No Hunting signs have you seen?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Saw this one the other day

"No Hunting Without Permission
each year
No Noisy Drives

(name & phone #)"

I like to see signs like this. They give you an indication up front of how "open" the owner is to hunters.

Most owners just use generic signs but probably post for a specific season/reason. Many don't want you hunting deer but will ollow bird or predator hunting. If I had land I would get pretty creative cause I would like to provide reasonable access while protecting it. here ar a few I have thought of:

No hunting noon to sunset.

No hunting ***day through ***day

Open to hunting ***day and ***day only

No "party hunting"

No deer hunting

Open to small game and waterfowl hunting

No motor vehicles - Walk in access only

Open to hunting with primitive weapons only

or a combination of those


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw this written on a farmers door up in Canada....

Hunter don't even ask. Just go out and have a good time.
Then under that was posted a plat map of all his land.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have the generic "POSTED" signs but below they read, Youth hunting only, with permission.
Pretty much just a deer and turkey area.

I still like the hand painted tires... :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

My favorite all time sign is one that is still up southwest of Jamestown on a Bison ranchers property (can't remember which one off the top of my head.. It's either Wanzek's or William's Ranch)

The sign read " The Buffalo runs 10.0.... Don't EVEN THINK about entering this field unless you can run 9.9!" 

It has a picture on it similar to the stampeding bison logo for NDSU

CLASSIC! Noone would even remotely consider going into that field without a death wish, which is good as the have quite a few "eco-tourist" and NR's that wander up to the fence for pictures.

Ryan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I found a field once with a sign on it that said "hunting with permission"

So i call the guy to get this permission he so grants, and he told me a $100 a guy. HEY THANKS FOR THE PERMISSION BUDDY!!! I guess the sign wasnt big enough to put the part "hunting with permission, only $100 a guy" uke:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How do the actual sign ones work. The metal ones that are made for the farmer? They aren't signed and dated, thus making them not a legal no hunting sign?

Just though I would get some feedback. I woulden't hunt it, but you would think if they are spending the money on the sign they would make it legal.

I like the 10 flat one. There is a guy on my team that could do it. I might have to have him go walk it for me!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

*NO HUNTING OR TRESPASSING
VIOLATORS WILL BE SHOT
SURVIVORS WILL BE SHOT AGAIN!*


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I used to see this one about 15-18 years ago in NE ND. It said "Get your *** out of here" Instead of the word ***, it was a picture of a donkeys behind with the head turned looking at you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wouldn't something like this be nice? X the box and fill in the dates.

No Hunting

From-----------------To
Deer


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw one in guys yard "Anyone with a rig worth more than my house don't ask" I kinda thought that was funny.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I saw one , one time that said " Open to hunting , close gate behind you , Good Luck" I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> How do the actual sign ones work. The metal ones that are made for the farmer? They aren't signed and dated, thus making them not a legal no hunting sign?


See NDCC chapter below.

*20.1-01-17. Posting of lands by owner or tenant to prohibit hunting - How posted - Signs defaced.*

Only the owner or tenant of any land may post it by placing signs alongside the public highway or the land giving notice that no hunting is permitted on the land. The name of the person posting the land must appear on each sign in legible characters. The signs must be
readable from the outside of the land and must be placed conspicuously not more than eight hundred eighty yards [804.68 meters] apart. As to land entirely enclosed by a fence or other enclosure, posting of signs at or on all gates through the fence or enclosure constitutes a posting
of all the enclosed land. No person may in any manner deface, take down, or destroy posting signs.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

i seen one here in indiana has Two doberman pics. and reads NO HUNTING we can make it to the fence in 3.9 secs. can you.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Having land owned within the family, I understand the owners' reasoning behind posting land and respect the signs and don't trespass in any way. Even if the sign isn't signed or dated, it's understood what the owner's intentions are. However, what are the penalties for trespassing on posted land? Just curious...


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i saw one back home one year that read" Abso-fu$king-lutely no hunting! needless to say i didn't ask for permission to hunt his land.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

penalties vary.....i know here ive been held at gun point by owners and off duty police. and actually been arrested and had civil charges against me...
this is land that directly connects to government land with no fence and or posted signs...i really had no way of knowing but still caught the charges.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bjertness07 said:


> Having land owned within the family, I understand the owners' reasoning behind posting land and respect the signs and don't trespass in any way. Even if the sign isn't signed or dated, it's understood what the owner's intentions are. However, what are the penalties for trespassing on posted land? Just curious...


Bjertness

Here was a post from Ron Gilmore, who is a landowner and frequent knowledgeable poster on this site. His thoughts are spot on accurate:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=45026



Ron Gilmore said:


> In regards to ND posting laws, one always has to remember that we have both the G&F and the Civil Law regarding this issue. A simple unsigned/undated NO TRESPASS sign covers civil law. This includes any activity!
> 
> Then there is the Game and Fish law which is the one listed in the proclamation. At times these laws conflict in hunters minds, but that is the only place.
> 
> ...


.

Just remember that there are 2 laws governing your access onto a piece of hunting property in ND. One law is a criminal law, and the one covered by hunting signs. Violating it will get you into trouble with your hunting priveleges in ND. The second law is a CIVIL law, regulating civil procedure surrounding tresspass onto private property.

If a sign has No Trespass on the sign, you would fall under civil laws and penalties, even if there were no words saying "No Hunting" and it wasn't signed.

A "No Tresspass" sign does NOT need to be signed. A warden can cite your for this civil law, and not a criminal hunting law under this distinction.

Hopefully this makes sense?

Ryan

Here is the criminal statute:

12.1-22-03. Criminal trespass.

An individual is guilty of a class B misdemeanor if, knowing that that individual is not licensed or privileged to do so, the individual enters or remains in any place as towhich notice against trespass is given by actual communication to the actor by the individual in charge of the premises or other authorized individual or by posting in a manner reasonably likely to come to the attention of intruders. The name of the person posting the premises must appear on each sign in legible characters. An individual who violates this subsection is guilty of a class A misdemeanor for the second or subsequent offense within a two-year period.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i saw a sign the other day that specifically said "NO BOWHUNTING"....i didnt qite understand the reason but ok?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

How about this one.....


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

yotetracker said:


> i seen one here in indiana has Two doberman pics. and reads NO HUNTING we can make it to the fence in 3.9 secs. can you.


 fine just as long as the dogs dont get past the fence in 3.9 sec or in 3.8 sec :sniper: :sniper: just kidding though reminded me of an instace on when a rather mean unpleasant dog came to the call and though chasing me was a good idea


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

3 years ago in Canada during the mad cow disease debacle I saw one that said "No U.S. Hunters. If our beef is tainted, than so are our birds."


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Been seeing more and more of these popping up.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

One of my friends has signs on his property that say -

"No Trespassing. Children hunting with high powered rifles."

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Saw this one a few years back near Oakes. He obviously knows who butters his bread.

*Non-Resident Hunters Only!
North Dakota Resident Hunters
Don't Even Think Of Asking! :stirpot: *


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That guy needs a big ole' kick in the nutz! :beer:


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Ryan,
It's not civil vs. criminal, it's G&F regulations vs. criminal law. In reality G&F regulations are actually also criminal law once the Governor signs the proclaimation. There are two frequently cited misconceptions regarding posting I have seen here and other sites.

First, people frequently say is has to be signed and dated. This is only partially correct, it needs to have the NAME OF THE POSTER IN LEGIBLE CHARACTERS not necessarily signed. There is no mention of date requirements.

Second, people frequently make the same comment as you about criminal tresspass being different than G&F regulations. Yes there are two laws, but they both have the same requirements. The Criminal Tresspass law (as you included in your post) also requires the "POSTING IN A MANNER REASONABLY LIKELY TO COME TO THE ATTENTION OF INTRUDERS. THE NAME OF THE PERSON POSTING THE PREMISES MUST APPEAR ON EACH SIGN IN LEGIBLE CHARACTERS." The only difference between the two laws is the frequency of the signs, 880 yards vs. a manner reasonably likely to come to the attention of intruders.

I have talked to two District Judges about this issue and I am very confident what I have said is correct. Before anyone jumps on me about ethics or the owners intent, I agree with you and I respect that intent even if it's an old tire on the corner. I just like to know what the law is.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

4 curls picture is a perfect example of land that should be considered recreational and taxed as such.

This one is too.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=1100


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

We had posters made at a local printing shop that are metal and have the typical "This land is closed to hunting and/or trespassing" But also include: Land Owner: **** *********

My dad will take a marker out every year and change the date.

What irks me about not requiring a date is that there are several sections of land where I hunt that I know the farmer has long moved off the land, someone else farms it and doesn't really care about hunting, but the poster from 5 years ago is still hanging on the fence post all tattered and worn. By law - correct me if I'm wrong - intent is shown and it is closed to hunting. What makes matters more difficult is that a name is not required to be included so it's hard to figure out which farmer to ask and said farmer may be a hundred miles away.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I do have a question for Bob and the other researchers out there.....

If you are driving along a section of land, there is a poster at one corner and another one 800-some yards away. After that poster - let's say a couple hundred yards, the crop changes or some other identifier of a different "piece" of land. There is no poster in front of this land and there isn't another poster at the other corner. The land is not fenced. Is just the part of the land that has a poster in front of it posted, or is the whole thing posted?

And yes, I know, the ideal thing is to ask no matter what.


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Lvn2hnt,
Read my post above, intent has nothing to do with the law and also the name needs to be legible.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

waldo said:


> Ryan,
> It's not civil vs. criminal, it's G&F regulations vs. criminal law. In reality G&F regulations are actually also criminal law once the Governor signs the proclaimation. There are two frequently cited misconceptions regarding posting I have seen here and other sites.
> 
> First, people frequently say is has to be signed and dated. This is only partially correct, it needs to have the NAME OF THE POSTER IN LEGIBLE CHARACTERS not necessarily signed. There is no mention of date requirements.
> ...


Waldo

You are correct. Thank you for the clarifications. I fubar'd that one a bit, and I'll admit when I need to be corrected as in this case :thumb:

Hunting, fishing, and other outdoor activities under the authority of the game and fish department are governed by state laws and regulations.

Gubernatorial proclamations set hunting, fishing, and trapping seasons. When signed by the governor they have force of law. From these proclamations the game and fish department produces bulletins called guides to provide informal explanations of selected rules, regulations, and state laws. These guides, unlike the governor's proclamation, are not legal documents and do not have force of law.

To clarify what Waldo posted previously for those of you still reading....

Essentially if someone has intent to trespass but didn't meet the G&F guidelines on what their laws for posting are... you can still get nailed for criminal trespass, but you won't encounter G&F violations, rather simply trespass.

An old tire won't get you a violation of G&F law, however it will get you for simple trespass...

Thanks Waldo for taking the time to spell that out so perfectly.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> What irks me about not requiring a date is that there are several sections of land where I hunt that I know the farmer has long moved off the land, someone else farms it and doesn't really care about hunting, but the poster from 5 years ago is still hanging on the fence post all tattered and worn. By law - correct me if I'm wrong - intent is shown and it is closed to hunting. What makes matters more difficult is that a name is not required to be included so it's hard to figure out which farmer to ask and said farmer may be a hundred miles away.


That is my beef with the posting law also. Farmers love it as it keeps things "questionable" enough to be ambiguous and cause confusion.

Don't think of it as intent, but rather what type of violation will occur.... If there is a sign that is there and tattered but illegible, you could be nailed for simple criminal trespass, but the sign didn't meet the full G&F requirements, therefore no G&F violation, however it is closed to general access.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> I do have a question for Bob and the other researchers out there.....
> 
> If you are driving along a section of land, there is a poster at one corner and another one 800-some yards away. After that poster - let's say a couple hundred yards, the crop changes or some other identifier of a different "piece" of land. There is no poster in front of this land and there isn't another poster at the other corner. The land is not fenced. Is just the part of the land that has a poster in front of it posted, or is the whole thing posted?
> 
> And yes, I know, the ideal thing is to ask no matter what.


The easy answer, is to compare the field to the Plat book entry. If you don't have one, you might want to get one. Many fields in certain counties are becoming more split up as a farmer will leave a quarter to each child etc...

Legally an unfenced field needs to be posted every 1/2 mile, and the entire unfenced section is considered posted. This means the corners should have a sign and the "middle" too...

However if you are absolutely certain that a particular half section or quarter is under the ownership of a different person, that is open. One landowner cannot post another's land.

This is another way that the posting law sucks. It does not take into account smaller pieces of land owned by different people. Ideally the law should also spell out clearly that any small section of property (under a half section) must be clearly posted on all sides. The problem with that concept is that not every field is perfectly square, or delineated with borders. Hence the reason for needing to know what land a landowner is trying to post. If you know "Joe" has one corner posted, you can cross-reference the plat book and infer that all the connected land to that piece is likely posted. However if you can cross reference the plat book and instead see that at the half section line "Mary" owns part of a quater, (and you can clearly see that the land has a different crop, likely indicating a different owner) that is a good clue, that you can hunt that part of the quarter.

Once again someone is likely intentionally trying to be vague and confusing, hoping that people will play it "safe" and stay away...

Call it "Posting by Proxy" and it happens A LOT more than the G&F realizes...

Hope this helps make things clear as mud? :lol:

Ryan


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Ryan,
You're still missing this one. The G&f says the sign must have the name on it and so does the Criminal Code. Neither law has any mention of intent or date.

So, if you hunt somewhere with an old tire that only says "No Hunting", you are NOT IN VIOLATION OF THE G&F LAW OR THE CRIMINAL TRESPASS LAW. In both case the name needs to be on the sign.

Below is the Century Code, so everyone can see for themselves. If you compare the Century Code for Criminal Trespass and the Proclaimation, they are almost the same. The difference lies in the frequency of the signs. Proclaimation says "every 880 yards" and the Century Code says "a manner reasonably likely to come to the attention of intruders"

12.1-22-03. Criminal trespass.

An individual is guilty of a class B misdemeanor if, knowing that that individual is not licensed or privileged to do so, the individual enters or remains in any place as towhich notice against trespass is given by actual communication to the actor by the individual in charge of the premises or other authorized individual or by posting in a manner reasonably likely to come to the attention of intruders. *The name of the person posting the premises must appear on each sign in legible characters*. An individual who violates this subsection is guilty of a class A misdemeanor for the second or subsequent offense within a two-year period.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Waldo, you forgot 1 very important thing. If there is indication that the land owner want no one on the land but it is not "legally" posted, there is the ethical part of it to consider too. If you owned that land, how would you want to be treated? Then why not treat others land the same regard?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

He is just stating the LEGAL end of it.

Thanks Waldo that clears alot up!


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

h2ofwlr,
I agree, please read this part of my first post.

*Before anyone jumps on me about ethics or the owners intent, I agree with you and I respect that intent even if it's an old tire on the corner. I just like to know what the law is.*


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While the law may not address intent I think ethically as hunters we need to consider it. To not do so only closes more doors. In many cases a landowner with poorly maintained signs might be willing to allow hunters but a couple of hunters who push the legality issue of the sign may close it of forever.

I also view metal signs (legal or not) as clearly indicating intent. If a landowner is going to invest in metal signs it is pretty clear they are more serious about controling access.

I have to believe that name and date while legally required are there more for the convenience of the hunter than the property owner.

The posting of small parcels is a difficult issue. It may be an issue to bring up at the next advisory meetings. The old law used to specify 440 yards between signs. That covered this issue much better. FWIW most small parcels are likely to be leased by the adjacent property owner who as tenant has the right to post it. In such cases the current law probably cover things OK. But there are situations where the adjacent land owner will not control the middle parcel but post in a manner that he would "appear" to. The problem is without some research (more than just looking at the plat) it can be hard to determine. Add to that the fact that some go above and beyond the posting requirement a hunter still may not be able to identify a smaller parcel between others. It may just be a case of more signs that indication of property boundaries.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Loved the "No Road Hunting" signs I saw this weekend. Weren't any other posted signs on the land other then those in the ditch. Do they care about hunting on the rest of the land or just dont want road hunting?

Before the ethics police jump me I didn't hunt it at all, just curious if they mind as long as your not road hunting.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

my favorite!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I have one from a nut job in Montana that beats them all. This guy wanted $1000 a day, or any part of a day, and you had to pay in silver coin. I hope this pic is clear enough to read. Federal people were $1,000,000 per day in silver coin.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

A sign that left a favorable impression on me was in northern Sask, it said "Please" in big cursive lettering in the midde of the sign - "Please no hunting".

It might be an interesting study to see how psychotic one must be to post threatening signs. My guess is you have to be pretty abnormal.

M.


----------

